# Guitar Museum



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are some amazing guitars here.

Guitar Heroes | The Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks cool, if I was traveling anytime soon, I'd stop there, and then hit the western US and make a stop in Phoenix for the Museum of Musical Instruments, and then off to Carlsbad, CA for The Museum of Making Music.

But I doubt I'll be at any of them any time soon.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

There's an iPod app. for that collection. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> Looks cool, if I was traveling anytime soon, I'd stop there, and then hit the western US and make a stop in Phoenix for the Museum of Musical Instruments, and then off to Carlsbad, CA for The Museum of Making Music.
> 
> But I doubt I'll be at any of them any time soon.


I never even knew these places existed. Thanks for posting the links!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I never even knew these places existed. Thanks for posting the links!


You're welcome.

I try to keep those in mind in case I do travel unexpectedly.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I was in Carlsbad, California in October 2009. I wanted to go see The Museum of Making Music but didn't get there as we were attending a wedding and had a combined family reunion along with all of the wedding activities. 

Carlsbad is a cool little place..really enjoyed being there.

Cheers

Dave


----------

